# Red bellies



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a 160 gallon tank, I been cycling over 3 weeks and my lfs told me to just add Bio-Spira for a faster cycle. So I did. My water reading are as follow: 
Ammonia.................... 0 ppm, 
Nitrate.......................20 ppm, 
Nitrite........................2.5 ppm, 
Chlorine..................... 0 ppm,
pH..............................7.4 ppm
Temp...........................80 degree

My question is. My 9 Red Bellies are about 1" -1.5" big. Is it ok to put them in a 160 gallons tank with alot of small feeder so they could eat. Right now I'm feeding them blood worms. 
My concerned is would they survive that big of a tank. Would they find food to eat.

Any help would help and appreciated....................


----------



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*I think it will work out perfect. Your piranhas should be able to catch the feeders. If they cant catch them, use bloodworms or my favorite brimeshrimp., they will be just fine! *:nod:


----------



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*ohhh yeah, you should upgrade to a 200 gallon tank.*


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they will be fine and you don't need to worry about upgrading. they will be fine in that tank for life. make sure you decorate it well and post pics.

Joe


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Just make sure you have a kinda sluggish feeder like a goldfish so they wouldn't have any hard time of catching it. I also started out my 4 P's of the same size with yours, but I feed them floating pellets and give them live feeders about their same size in weekends. Now they are 3 inches in four weeks. Try also teaching them eating an enormous variety of diet. P's are intelligent fish and tends to learn the kinds of meal that their masters give them.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

By the way, pics are very important. Have a nice day dude!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Shouldn´t be any problem...the bigger the tank is the better...just remember to use only "clean feeders" (after quarantine) to avoid introduction of parasites or any other disease in your tank...good luck anyway...and welcome to Pfury...!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since there's still nitrItes present, I don't think the tank is fully cycled yet. Ammonia is already at 0, so it's making good progress, but I'd wait until nitrItes are completely gone.
Releasing fish in a not fully cycled tank can cause damage to your fish: maybe you won't notice it, but internal damage, or damage to the gills are a possibility.
So again, I'd wait until the cycle is complete!

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank You for all the information.

I will be posting some pictures at soon I get a digital camera.


----------

